# Buttermilk Pie



## masta (Sep 3, 2007)

For a very simple and delicious desert try this Buttermilk Pie.



1 1/2 cups sugar 
1 cup buttermilk 
1/2 cup biscuit mix (recommended: Bis-quick) 
1/3 cup (5 1/3 tablespoons) butter, melted 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
3 eggs 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease a 9-inch pie pan. 


Put all ingredients in a bowl and blend for 1 minute with a handheld electric mixer. Pour mixture into prepared pan. Bake for about 50 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Cool for 5 minutes.


----------



## ms.spain (Sep 4, 2007)

Mmmm... Mmmmm! My Mom used to make Buttermilk pie! Looks yummy! Thanks for the trip down Memory Lane!


----------

